# bbw model sugerpear (also know as LAgurl) might be going to prison.



## gangstadawg

got this from someone on facebook

http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/nov/12/500k-bond-mother-accused-assaulting-infant-son-ar-826257/

and if anyone ask is this really her. to answer it is officially her. and NO im not posting her pic. if you know your bbw models than her name alone should make you remember so just google her.


----------



## LovelyLiz

What a deeply sad story, on every level.


----------



## chicken legs

The first thing that comes to mind is ewwwwww because that is a nasty thing to do. She should have sterilized herself a looong time ago cause she looked a bit off from the jump...no offense.


----------



## cheesylier

That is truly sad, she was one of my favorites. But I hope she gets the help she needs to get through this


----------



## KHayes666

I don't give a damn if she was a model, a yodeler or an insurance salesman.....you harm a kid like that and you deserve to go to jail.


----------



## Azrael

One has to wonder the mentality of someone to do something like that.

The question that must arise is if the person was mentally stable when they did that or if it is something else.

Certainly if an individual is not mentally stable when they do something like that then I do not believe that jail is going to do anything proper, infact I expect jail to make it worse and recommend plenty of therapy.

If someone was completely "sane" when they do something like that then jail should be considered.

The issue is finding out if someone is stable or not.


----------



## Jello404

She seems like shes suffering from some kind of mental illness.


----------



## ribbondancer

This is a really sad situation to be in, I feel for her and the baby, it sounds like she's struggling and needs some help. It wouldn't surprise me if the root of the problem was mental illness because they can be really debilitating.


----------



## Marlayna

Jello404 said:


> She seems like shes suffering from some kind of mental illness.


Yes, and I wish we could go back to the olden days, when women would get married, then have a baby, and not have to have all the stress of raising a child without the emotional support of a father.
I believe that only women who want babies should have them. There are far too many stories of women killing their kids.
I sure hope her son will pull through and be adopted out to a good home. If he dies, her life is over as well.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Marlayna said:


> Yes, and I wish we could go back to the olden days, when women would get married, then have a baby, and not have to have all the stress of raising a child without the emotional support of a father.
> I believe that only women who want babies should have them. There are far too many stories of women killing their kids.
> I sure hope her son will pull through and be adopted out to a good home. If he dies, her life is over as well.




Being married doesn't mean a whole lot, there are lots of ways to be an absent parent...


----------



## Marlayna

fatgirlflyin said:


> Being married doesn't mean a whole lot, there are lots of ways to be an absent parent...


Definitely, and there are exceptions to every rule, but imo, the old way is better.... love, marriage, babies... in that order.
This is so sad for the innocent child. I believe that someone who does this to a baby, shouldn't be allowed to have another one. That goes for men and women, but I doubt we'll ever see mandatory sterilization in this country as a punishment.


----------



## Apollo

gangstadawg said:


> got this from someone on facebook
> 
> http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/nov/12/500k-bond-mother-accused-assaulting-infant-son-ar-826257/
> 
> and if anyone ask is this really her. to answer it is officially her. and NO im not posting her pic. if you know your bbw models than her name alone should make you remember so just google her.



That's LA gurl, not sugar pear


----------



## gangstadawg

Apollo said:


> That's LA gurl, not sugar pear



they are the same person. just with a different model name


----------



## gangstadawg

well we wont see her for at least 8 years. for what she did she deserves the sentence.

http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2012/07/03/baby-injuries-sentence.html


----------



## chicken legs

Oh wow..I hope she doesn't live long in prison or out of prison..for that matter.


----------



## gangstadawg

chicken legs said:


> Oh wow...I hope she gets beat to death in prison.



dont know if that will happen but i hear rapes happen in female prisons too from the inmates not the guards. unfortunately i dont think dont drop the soap applies to women in prison. or does it?


----------



## KittyKitten

gangstadawg said:


> dont know if that will happen but i hear rapes happen in female prisons too from the inmates not the guards. unfortunately i dont think dont drop the soap applies to women in prison. or does it?



It does, you can become someone's 'bitch' in a female prison and she would beat and torment you if you don't give her oral. You can even be digitally raped or raped with some kind of apparatus. Female prisoners can be just as ruthless these days. Oh, they don't take too kindly to women who harm children.


----------



## gangstadawg

KittyKitten said:


> It does, you can become someone's 'bitch' in a female prison and she would beat and torment you if you don't give her oral. You can even be digitally raped or raped with some kind of apparatus. Female prisoners can be just as ruthless these days. Oh, they don't take too kindly to women who harm children.



well after seeing what super pear looks like well those gangsta thug chicks doing bids for violent crimes will prolly be having there way with her.


----------



## KittyKitten

gangstadawg said:


> well after seeing what super pear looks like well those gangsta thug chicks doing bids for violent crimes will prolly be having there way with her.



Yes, they are merciless in prison.


----------



## Isa

Just read the story....that poor child. There is no sympathy for the mother, 8 years is not a valid sentence for her crime as that child has been maimed for life. In this day and age no one has to have a child but if they do, they not have to keep it. Either use birth control prior to or give the child to the state after but causing such bodily harm as in this case if just pure evil.


----------



## largenlovely

My God....I hope she gets beat unmercifully too. That poor poor child


----------



## mimosa

Yes what she did was WRONG. Okay. Hold on. Being a young mother without the proper support is hard. I had my son at 24 with my ex-husband and it was still SO HARD to care for a new born baby. I wish she had the knowledge that there are programs and support out there to help her. Or She also could have given the baby up for adoption. It didn't have to be this way. She just didn't know the better options. I pray for that precious child. Yes, I pray for her as well.


----------



## jim1982

That's her! She's probably mentality ill and had no business bringing a innocent child in this world. I think she starting doing porn at 18 and seemed real simple minded on film. I saw one of her movies, i think it was about 5 years ago with her in this laundry room.


----------



## Shosh

I don't know, I am not feeling overly sympathetic towards a woman who slammed her infant against a couch and broke her infant's back.
She was a 24 year old mother, not a 15 year old also.

Time to take responsibility for your own actions.
The baby probably interferred with her partying.

So many women want babies and life throws them a tough hand, then you have low lifes like this who take this beautiful blessing for granted.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

largenlovely said:


> My God....I hope she gets beat unmercifully too. That poor poor child



I'm just gonna go on record to point out that wishing harm on someone is morally the same as hurting them, which is to say, inexcusable.

This woman did something she should not have, and it is right for her to be punished. But not by being assaulted herself.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Ya know, I was too nice, before.

What this woman did to her child, that is horrible, depraved, abhorrent, etc.

But wanting her to be harmed in prison, WISHING for her to be beaten and sexually assaulted? That is SICK. Absolutely. Fucking. SICK.


----------



## FA Punk

What does this have to do with Dims anyway? I've never heard of this ''Sugarpear'' person before, and with that said I don't beileve she has ever posted here and if she has it was only to promote herself like most paysite models do around here, so I ask again what is with this gossip thread people:doh:?


----------



## gangstadawg

FA Punk said:


> What does this have to do with Dims anyway? I've never heard of this ''Sugarpear'' person before, and with that said I don't beileve she has ever posted here and if she has it was only to promote herself like most paysite models do around here, so I ask again what is with this gossip thread people:doh:?



sugerpear was one of mercedesbbw models. im surprised you have never heard of her. befor she went to mers site she was known as LAgurl. forgot the name of the site she was on during that period but that site was ghetto as hell.


----------



## FA Punk

gangstadawg said:


> sugerpear was one of mercedesbbw models. im surprised you have never heard of her. befor she went to mers site she was known as LAgurl. forgot the name of the site she was on during that period but that site was ghetto as hell.



And what does this have to with Dimensions? Did she post here, no. But she's a paysite model so that means you get to make a gossip thread.


----------



## universalman

OMG! This is very sad.


----------



## gangstadawg

FA Punk said:


> And what does this have to with Dimensions? Did she post here, no. But she's a paysite model so that means you get to make a gossip thread.



mercedes posted her here and she has (or had) fans here as well. just letting peeps know that its safe to say that her career is over.


----------



## largenlovely

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I'm just gonna go on record to point out that wishing harm on someone is morally the same as hurting them, which is to say, inexcusable.
> 
> This woman did something she should not have, and it is right for her to be punished. But not by being assaulted herself.



*shrug* we're too soft on people in my opinion. I'm a believer in an eye for an eye. If people were punished more severely, then maybe they would really consider consequences before they did something as horrible as paralyzing a small child. 

If I had the chance, I would beat the shit out of her myself  and I don't give a flying fuck how un-pc it is to say it. You can think me sick, deranged or whatever. That girl deserves an ass whoopin at the very least


----------



## CastingPearls

FA Punk said:


> And what does this have to with Dimensions? Did she post here, no. But she's a paysite model so that means you get to make a gossip thread.


There are gossip threads all over Dimensions. Was I absent the day they were passing out morality police badges?

Meh--If she has admirers in RL, imagine how much attention she's going to get in jail from people who don't like those who hurt children. They're the lowest form of scum in the prison pecking order.


----------



## Mathias

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Ya know, I was too nice, before.
> 
> What this woman did to her child, that is horrible, depraved, abhorrent, etc.
> 
> But wanting her to be harmed in prison, WISHING for her to be beaten and sexually assaulted? That is SICK. Absolutely. Fucking. SICK.



So was beating her child to the point where he ended up paralyzed. I hope she fucking rots in there.


----------



## largenlovely

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Ya know, I was too nice, before.
> 
> What this woman did to her child, that is horrible, depraved, abhorrent, etc.
> 
> But wanting her to be harmed in prison, WISHING for her to be beaten and sexually assaulted? That is SICK. Absolutely. Fucking. SICK.



Also, I don't see where anyone wished her to be sexually assaulted. I saw where people discussed that it could happen...but nobody said anything about wishing she would be sexually assaulted.


----------



## ray1411

Jello404 said:


> She seems like shes suffering from some kind of mental illness.



Wouldnt you have some issues if youve been viewed as a sexual object since childhood?


----------



## ray1411

FA Punk said:


> What does this have to do with Dims anyway? I've never heard of this ''Sugarpear'' person before, and with that said I don't beileve she has ever posted here and if she has it was only to promote herself like most paysite models do around here, so I ask again what is with this gossip thread people:doh:?



Publicity is publicity. Like mainstream celebrities, BBW Models like Super Pear, are highly revered by her admirers and garner the same scrutiny as a Mel Gibson. People magazine is in business for a reason.

She was a unique model. Her build is one of a kind, or at least one of many built like her whos willing to go on camera.


----------



## ray1411

gangstadawg said:


> mercedes posted her here and she has (or had) fans here as well. just letting peeps know that its safe to say that her career is over.



How is her career over? Its porn not the clergy or politics.


----------



## tonynyc

ray1411 said:


> How is her career over? Its porn not the clergy or politics.



Unfortunately, her career lives on in the "internet". Now, given the current incarceration - it would be difficult to for her to collect any monies that are made from folks buying her videos;but, that is a whole other issue


----------



## Mathias

ray1411 said:


> How is her career over? Its porn not the clergy or politics.



Well this is merely a hunch but being in jail for causing gave harm to a small child has alot to do with it. People don't seem to forget that.


----------



## ray1411

LA Girl, AKA Superpear's, current predicament begs to ask, "What role did her participation in porn play in her foolish decision?" Because, as we all know, all the elements of our life play a role in each and every decision.

I cant lie, Ive often thought "what kind of life would some of these black bbw and ssbbw models lead if they didnt start stripping for the camera?" Like in the past, these women wouldve been church mothers, at-home-mothers, and everybodys "play mama" in the neighborhood. I wonder if their decision ruined their reputation to the point of no return. 

And I know this could be the case for other races of women. But for black women, ostracization could be doubly worse, especially for big black women, as the church, home and community are their main refuge in many cases. Like, if theyre shunned for doing porn by their main sources of encouragement, where else will the go afterwards? 

Just a thought.


----------



## ray1411

tonynyc said:


> Unfortunately, her career lives on in the "internet". Now, given the current incarceration - it would be difficult to for her to collect any monies that are made from folks buying her videos;but, that is a whole other issue



As long as she signed a contract for residuals, assuming she did, she can collect money for any work filmed prior to incarceration. 

She can always sue for back payments. Of course, like any other arm of the entertainment, monies will most likely be hard as hell to collect but anything is possible.


----------



## ray1411

Mathias said:


> Well this is merely a hunch but being in jail for causing gave harm to a small child has alot to do with it. People don't seem to forget that.



Again, this is porn. Do you think creators of porn or their customers are of the high moral brow?


----------



## gangstadawg

tonynyc said:


> Unfortunately, her career lives on in the "internet". Now, given the current incarceration - it would be difficult to for her to collect any monies that are made from folks buying her videos;but, that is a whole other issue



her stuff is prolly being pirated like crazy.


----------



## gangstadawg

ray1411 said:


> Again, this is porn. Do you think creators of porn or their customers are of the high moral brow?



someone who harms kids wont be popular in ANY medium.


----------



## ray1411

Check out...cutdafat . c o m


----------



## Russell Williams

largenlovely said:


> *shrug* we're too soft on people in my opinion. I'm a believer in an eye for an eye. If people were punished more severely, then maybe they would really consider consequences before they did something as horrible as paralyzing a small child.
> 
> If I had the chance, I would beat the shit out of her myself  and I don't give a flying fuck how un-pc it is to say it. You can think me sick, deranged or whatever. That girl deserves an ass whoopin at the very least



More severe punishment has limits to its effectiveness. When people are enraged they often do not think about the consequences. When they feel what they are doing is very important they often are not afraid of the punishments they might receive. When people are not in the state of rage they often figure that whatever happens will not happen to them. That somehow they will survive. Suppose, in the 80s, people were to learn that if they should have unprotected sex they might catch a very deadly disease which would kill them fairly quickly. Would that stop all unprotected sex and therefore also stop the spread of the disease?

In World War II for a while, on bombing raids over Germany the loss rate was about 5% on each mission. After an American bomber crew had gone on 25 missions they could go home. Given that data why did bomber crews keep getting back into the planes and flying missions over Germany.

Would be the proper punishment for suicide bombers and that blow themselves and others up. (I once suggested a punishment that so horrified the monitors that they took it down and chastised me)


----------



## CastingPearls

Russell Williams said:


> More severe punishment has limits to its effectiveness. When people are enraged they often do not think about the consequences. When they feel what they are doing is very important they often are not afraid of the punishments they might receive. When people are not in the state of rage they often figure that whatever happens will not happen to them. That somehow they will survive. Suppose, in the 80s, people were to learn that if they should have unprotected sex they might catch a very deadly disease which would kill them fairly quickly. Would that stop all unprotected sex and therefore also stop the spread of the disease?
> 
> In World War II for a while, on bombing raids over Germany the loss rate was about 5% on each mission. After an American bomber crew had gone on 25 missions they could go home. Given that data why did bomber crews keep getting back into the planes and flying missions over Germany.
> 
> Would be the proper punishment for suicide bombers and that blow themselves and others up. (I once suggested a punishment that so horrified the monitors that they took it down and chastised me)


Suppose, suppose, suppose. 

The purpose of severe punishment is multi-fold; to remove the offender from society so they're less of a threat, and to deter future offenders, are just two. 

Russell, I'd love to see you and Ned have a competition over which one is more incomprehensible. Points for entertainment value, of course.


----------



## Michelle Jackson

gangstadawg said:


> well after seeing what super pear looks like well those gangsta thug chicks doing bids for violent crimes will prolly be having there way with her.


the women were all over her huge ass in jail almost every night 12 on 1 spank sessions and butt feelings


----------

